# ISTA-D 2.36 + ISTA-P_2.50.2 VMware Rapidshare



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi
Here is uploaded to rapidshare. There is 37 links. If u can see only 35 just select any file and there you will see all of them. This is because of new rapidshare website.


```
http://rapidshare.com/share/EEFCAD6E611D95398906776A85F6C4CA
```


----------



## bimmerguy055 (Nov 17, 2009)

tukan said:


> Hi
> Here is uploaded to rapidshare. There is 37 links. If u can see only 35 just select any file and there you will see all of them. This is because of new rapidshare website.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that! so all one needs is the Icom emulator and usb to OBD cable? or Ethernet end?


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes you need icom emulator if you want to use this software or original ICOM or ENET cable and than you dont need the emulator.
Thanks


----------



## Stiffmaster (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, is it possible to upload it to uploaded.to or share-online?

Don't know why but rapidshare seems to need some days for downloading - even with premium acc :dunno:

Best regards, Stiffi :thumbup:


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

Stiffmaster said:


> Hi, is it possible to upload it to uploaded.to or share-online?
> 
> Don't know why but rapidshare seems to need some days for downloading - even with premium acc :dunno:
> 
> Best regards, Stiffi :thumbup:


I have only acc on rapid. It works great. They have very good speed for premium.
Thanks


----------



## Stiffmaster (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, which tool do you use for downloading?
I`m using jdownloader. At same time I get 4MB/s @ uploaded (some films). 
Back @ rapidshare only a few kb/s.
If you like, you can send me ISTA and I'll post it to uploaded.to (for the user users having the same problems).
But I don't know how send such amount of data??


----------



## tukan (Apr 4, 2013)

I use JDownloader


----------



## yangjiey2k (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello, why not do support the Chinese?


----------



## Stiffmaster (Jul 25, 2013)

Just tried to download again @ rapidshare ... Same Problem ...


----------



## ynguldyn (Sep 23, 2005)

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B--PH10Tw3kTUDdTcWRDMmtrb3c/edit


----------

